# XMMS



## mj12net (Apr 19, 2014)

So I need something simple to play music and discovered XMMS in the handbook.  On the freshports the website listed for multimedia/xmms displays xmms.org as the website but I found http://legacy.xmms2.org/ saying that "xmms.org is no longer under our control."  If I'm to compile the port, where is the source coming from and is it legit?  Or does someone have more information about this.


----------



## segfault (Apr 21, 2014)

I do not know where that code would come from. However, have you tried multimedia/audacious?


----------



## mj12net (Apr 21, 2014)

segfault said:
			
		

> I do not know where that code would come from. However, have you tried multimedia/audacious?



Installed it but whenever I try to start it, it throws this error:


```
$ audacious
WARNING: Audacious seems to be already running but is not responding.
FATAL: No output plugin found.
```


----------



## mj12net (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks like installing multimedia/audacious-plugins did the trick.


----------

